# I can't put a top knot on her?



## Bulina (Jun 18, 2015)

I always wanted to have a maltese and be able to put a top knot on her but my girl is making it impossible. She will let me touch her hair on her head but when I go near with a band or some bow she bites my hands and won't stay still. I have tried using treats whenever touching her hair but it won't work. 

Now her hair is getting long and it's all over her eyes. Do you suggest I still try to do it or should I just give her a cut?


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Don't cut it unless that is what you want. Keep training! It took me 18 months before I was able to get a topknot on Polly!


----------



## Bulina (Jun 18, 2015)

Polly's mom said:


> Don't cut it unless that is what you want. Keep training! It took me 18 months before I was able to get a topknot on Polly!



How did you train her?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

It takes time and consistency. What I did with Lucky is place him in the bathroom sink, it is slightly confining, and then put the band and barrette on him. At first, he would wiggle his head, now he just sits there. It took about three weeks. Now it is a breeze. The advantage of the sink is that he is at the perfect height for me to put his top knot in.


----------



## Amazing Grace (Sep 22, 2015)

If she hates it, i wouldn't bother. if you go ahead anyway, try to use the really soft latex bands, and make sure to pull the hair down towards her eyes to loosen the wrap. Her hair is too short for a topknot in this picture. There would be no way to put one in that wasn't too tight.

Take a look at some of the puppycuts on this site. They are adorable.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

What works for me is to speak softly the whole time, but especially to keep your face very close to the pup...I kiss mine while doing it, but at the same time, I do exert my power and .....lovingly... force them to submit. You have to achieve a balance between gentle love and dominance. That is what works for me. We don't put their hair in a top knot simply for our own pleasure, we do it to benefit the fluff. We do it to take care of them. Sometimes, a situation may arise where it is crucial to their life that they submit to our gentle authority. It could save their life. While fixing a top knot isn't a matter of life and death, it is important to teach your pup to obey.

Here is an example: My puppy got into the cabinet where the trash is kept. She grabbed something really quickly. I thought it was only some crumb, but something told me to make sure. She is just a little puppy and fought like a banchee to keep her prize. I did overpower her to take what ever her treasure was away. It turned out that it was a fragment of a wishbone from a game hen. It could have killed her, if I didn't take it away. IT COULD HAVE GOTTEN LODGED IN HER THROAT OR INTESTINES AND KILLED HER. I got it away with a struggle and by using my superior strength. But, guess what? After that, every time she puts something in her mouth that is questionable, I say, "drop it," and she does.

Being a mother take balls.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Too funny Sylvie
"She is just a little puppy and fought like a banchee to keep her prize."
I can just see little Fifi fighting like a banchee. :HistericalSmiley:

And you with your " superior strength." I can just see the two of you working this out. :wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

cyndrae said:


> Too funny Sylvie
> "She is just a little puppy and fought like a banchee to keep her prize."
> I can just see little Fifi fighting like a banchee. :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> And you with your " superior strength." I can just see the two of you working this out. :wub:


It was actually a turning point in our relationship. She learned to trust me. I love a feisty little dog, and Fifi sure is, but she is obedient too. You just never know when being obedient might save their innocent little life.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Below is a link to a great video made by one of the other members here on SM about how to do a top knot on a Maltese correctly without making it too tight. She gives clear instructions about how to do it. If it is too tight it could actually injure your dog, I've heard horror stories about this type of injury happening. I agree with someone else who had mentioned that your dogs hair looks too short in the photo you posted for a top knot right now, and think it would be much to tight if you tried to put one in right now. Here is a link to that great video, maybe you could refer to it if your dogs hair gets long enough to do a top knot eventually. The most important thing to remember is to 'loosen' the base of the top knot using a comb, the video shows how. My boy doesn't like having his hair messed with either, he keeps trying to turn his head away or lay down to avoid me messing with it. If all else fails & he just won't tolerate it there's always a 'puppy cut' ,Good luck!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcPl3mho0F4


----------



## Maria&Perla (Dec 4, 2015)

LOVE_BABY said:


> Below is a link to a great video made by one of the other members here on SM about how to do a top knot on a Maltese correctly without making it too tight. She gives clear instructions about how to do it. If it is too tight it could actually injure your dog, I've heard horror stories about this type of injury happening. I agree with someone else who had mentioned that your dogs hair looks too short in the photo you posted for a top knot right now, and think it would be much to tight if you tried to put one in right now. Here is a link to that great video, maybe you could refer to it if your dogs hair gets long enough to do a top knot eventually. The most important thing to remember is to 'loosen' the base of the top knot using a comb, the video shows how. My boy doesn't like having his hair messed with either, he keeps trying to turn his head away or lay down to avoid me messing with it. If all else fails & he just won't tolerate it there's always a 'puppy cut' ,Good luck!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcPl3mho0F4


I am watching this video now, and I'm wondering how this little is soooo calm?? Mine is like a monkey. She jumps and runs around the house all the day except the times she sleeps. LOL.


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

Daisy's hair is growing out. I do a two piece top knot like this most days or I'll just do a 'unicorn horn' if we're feeling lazy and just watching tv


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

My Lola, as a puppy was pretty adamant she didn't want a topknot, but I calmly insisted. She squirmed really hard and I had to work very quickly, but I persevered until I managed. It didn't take long for her to realize I was going to do it no matter how much she fought me, so she just gave up, and plonked her head down on the counter knowing that when I was done, yummy treats were waiting for her.


----------



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

Thank you all for this information. I have so much to learn about this little top knot. Here I was thinking with Gigi's fur coming in I'd be able to start a little one but her fur is way to short. I have been brushing it back. I would really love to let it grow but I think it's bothering her eyes.
Maybe it's time for our groomer to clean her up after the shelter cut so I can start off with at least a decent cut.

Are there any products that are used to train the fur, or keep it back out of her eyes that does not have a ton of chemicals in it?


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

I use these baby clips 95% off the time with Bailey. She does not mind the whole top knot process but it does not last long on her. She will manage to mess up her hair by rolling on the floor and the top knot at that point looks like well not like a top knot anymore. The clips are so much easier to fix her hair when she messes it up.


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

bailey02 said:


> I use these baby clips 95% off the time with Bailey. She does not mind the whole top knot process but it does not last long on her. She will manage to mess up her hair by rolling on the floor and the top knot at that point looks like well not like a top knot anymore. The clips are so much easier to fix her hair when she messes it up.


I tried clips on Daisy at first when she wouldn't sit still for an elastic but I found that she kept rubbing her head and trying to take them out and then she would chew on them and they would be a choking hazard. They are so much easier but can be dangerous if the pup doesn't want it in and eats random things.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

You can use a gel to hold the short hair out of her eyes. I also used baby snap clips to hold the short pieces that won't go into a rubber band yet-- they seemed to stay in well for us, but you can buy any baby barrette or clip and see what works best for you. I've gotten a good variety to try cheaply at our Big Lots. I give my dogs a chewy bone while they are getting their topknots done, which are only given during topknot time or while I'm blow-drying, so they are high value to them. The ones I use are Fido Belly Bones that have yogurt and probiotics. I do their grooming up on our kitchen counter, since it is the perfect height for me. I have a memory foam bathroom mat that I put them on because it's washable and very soft for them to rest on.


----------

